# (TX) Yellow MH Passed 2016 Master National EIC/CNM Clear



## fullgrown (Feb 21, 2015)

Troublesome Fullgrown & High Speed "Hagen"

D.O.B. 7-6-13
Hips/Elbows - Good/Normal
EIC - Clear
CNM - Clear


Hagen is about as hot as they come. He'a an excellent marker & runs straight lines. He's got a great training attitude & can not only take pressure but learns from it as well. Very level headed & easy to train. 

He got his Master Title at 2 years old & passed the 2016 Master National. He's also an excellent gun dog spending duck season as a guide dog. 

http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=95193

He was titled by Rusty Haglund @ Trigger Time Kennels

Call or text anytime for more info & pics/videos

903-316-7841


----------

